# Blood Hypertension, Doctor Needed



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes! I'm 29 years old and I have blood hypertension. And now I need to find a good doctor so I can follow up with him. Any suggestions please?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. It is either Hypertension or High Blood Pressure (they are both the same thing).
2. Don't know a doctor, but most any general doctor can assist you in getting your blood pressure under control. Do you know if you are pre-hypertension or 
3. How do you know you have high blood pressure? Did you take a measure and going off that or have you been monitoring it continuously? Do you get headaches (randomly)? 
4. You will most likely want to avoid taking a medication for high blood pressure and see if you can lower it naturally through diet and exercise. If you smoke, stop. Cut the salt and other crap from your diet. Eat more fruits and veggies (raw veggies). Exercise. Within a month, you should see results. If it is still high, then get medication.

Good Luck, Chief.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for your advises, in fact I've been taking medications for less than 3 years so far. I used to visit a doctor in Jordan and he started to give me Nebilet (nebivolol), then after I came to Dubai I didn't find this medication, so he switched me to Atacand 8 mg, still it didn't reduce the hypertension. So he added Concor 2.5 mg... Now I ended up taking Atacand 16 mg and Concor 2.5 and I've been measuring the Bb, it's around 130/90... So I need to find a doctor who maybe to help me get rid of the medications, or at least to improve my Bb read!

I admit I don't exercise frequently, and I eat one meal a day... So I need to pay more attention.

Thank you again for your advises 



indoMLA said:


> 1. It is either Hypertension or High Blood Pressure (they are both the same thing).
> 2. Don't know a doctor, but most any general doctor can assist you in getting your blood pressure under control. Do you know if you are pre-hypertension or
> 3. How do you know you have high blood pressure? Did you take a measure and going off that or have you been monitoring it continuously? Do you get headaches (randomly)?
> 4. You will most likely want to avoid taking a medication for high blood pressure and see if you can lower it naturally through diet and exercise. If you smoke, stop. Cut the salt and other crap from your diet. Eat more fruits and veggies (raw veggies). Exercise. Within a month, you should see results. If it is still high, then get medication.
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

But you have been taking medication here and you haven't seen a specialist here?


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

There's a large chain of clinics you could try: EHL Management Services

Sorry, can't recommend a specific doctor.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I used to visit one clinic monthly, and the doctor used to measure my Bb and write me a prescription with the required medications. Every time he measured my Bb he was telling me it's normal (120/80)... and whenever I go back to Jordan in a vocation the measurements are high... Now I'm checking Bb somewhere else and hey tell me the same thing... That's why I'm looking for a good dcotor.




BedouGirl said:


> But you have been taking medication here and you haven't seen a specialist here?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you 
I will check with this clinic if they can help me.



imom said:


> There's a large chain of clinics you could try: EHL Management Services
> 
> Sorry, can't recommend a specific doctor.


----------

